# UTI infection ?



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

The Strangest thing happened to me on Tuesday the 16th.I got up and took a bath and put on clean underware and afew hours later I had to go "P".I sat down on the toliet and I saw I had a dark brown blood stain on my underware and it had a foul odar.This has never happened in my life !No it's not a period. I had a total hysterectomy 25 years ago.It does not burn when I "P" , there is No pain at all, anywhere.I took another bath and washed up , it has NOT happened again since then.What the heck was that ?A UTI infection , bladder infection ??I tried to get an appointemt to see my doctor and No one called me back yesterday , I called today and their computers are down. So I can't even get an emergency appt.Do you think this is Serious ?I don't know what to make of this.My husband said this should NOT have happened and it should be looked into ASAP.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

UpDate:I was pretty worried about this after I posted my message , I desided to go to my Doctor's walk in clinic and told them: THEY MUST SEE ME NOW !They did a urine test > Oh brother : Do I have one hell of a Urinary Tract Infection.They put me on "Cipro" for 10 days.Hope it clears up fast.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

Glad you sent your update, Glenda. I was about to mention kidney infection since you were passing blood. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been on the Cipro for 6 days as of today (Monday the 22nd).And I am feeling so much better.Never in my life have I passed blood for anything. So when I found some last tuesday I was real worried.I knew something was wrong and I had to get to the doctor fast.I am glad I went.If I would have let this go longer I could have been real sick.The doctor said it sure was a bad bad infection.I asked about the blood being there and the doctor just said the urinary tract sometimes sheds it's Lining.And I asked why was the smell so foul , and agin it's just the shedding of the lining that gets almost to a rotten stage.Lovely*I am better , thankyou for the reply.


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm glad you are ok! I've had many bladder infections but none that bad... so I'm happy you are ok!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks for the reply.The Cipro cleared it up fast. I hope I don't get another one any time too soon.


----------

